# Cree & SSC P4 Heatsinked Sandwiches



## darkzero (May 24, 2008)

Still interest in Sandwiches? I made up some more heatsinked sandwiches. Mainly wanted to share the Cree sandwich, the Seoul sandwiches I've posted before. 

This Seoul sandwich didn't come out as good as the ones I sold previously. I'm going to swap the USXOH with a U2SWOI. I'll post beamshots compared to the Cree after if anyone is interested.

I'm very happy with this Cree sandwich. I couldn't find a suitable reflector for the Cree that would fit in a Minimag so I modified an IMS20 to work with it. The beam looked like Saturn so I sputtered the reflector to smooth it out. No more rings! It's currently the brightest sandwich I have.

Q5-WC GD917 & USXOH GD917












R2-WG Flupic Sandwich






















Left: GD917 Q5-WC Sputtered IMS20, Right: GD917 USXOH IMS20





Left: GD917 Q5-WC Sputtered IMS20, Right: Fenix P2D Q5 Turbo Mode



.


Thanks for looking. :wave:


----------



## wildstar87 (May 24, 2008)

FYI, this reflector here http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5951 works quite well, you just need to file down the threads and it will drop right into the head, and isolate the back with a sticker or something.


----------



## nanotech17 (May 24, 2008)

HS


----------



## spencer (May 24, 2008)

Any chance of putting these up for sale? They look amazing.


----------



## Nitroz (May 24, 2008)

Excellent work!

I like the notches in the XR-E. The Cree IMO, looks alot better in the MM and looks much cleaner than the P4.

Did you pot those with 2 ton epoxy?


----------



## momonbubu (May 25, 2008)

spencer said:


> Any chance of putting these up for sale? They look amazing.



1+, i ll take one if u decide to produce this.


Giandi


----------



## Blue72 (May 26, 2008)

those look GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## marcdilnutt (May 27, 2008)

They look great, i have been waiting for someone to make Cree sandwiches. Good work!


----------



## darkzero (May 27, 2008)

Thanks 

Spencer & momonbubu. I won't be building a lot of these heatsinked ones since they're very time consuming but I'll contact you guys when I make more if interested. I can make sandwiches for anyone in any configuration you'd like.

Nitroz, yes I potted these with Devcon 2-ton epoxy. I usually pot boards with alumina oxide mixed in too. I like they way the latest "silver" Crees look. I'm so used to using P4s & didn't realize Crees are way brighter than the P4s driven at the same current. I still love P4s though too.


----------



## Nitroz (May 27, 2008)

darkzero said:


> Thanks
> 
> Nitroz, yes I potted these with Devcon 2-ton epoxy. I usually pot boards with alumina oxide mixed in too. I like they way the latest "silver" Crees look. I'm so used to using P4s & didn't realize Crees are way brighter than the P4s driven at the same current. I still love P4s though too.



Thanks for the reply. 

The clear devcon looks nice and clean. Great work!


----------



## easilyled (May 27, 2008)

Add me to your list of admirers.
Perfect soldering and clean, clean work. :bow:


----------



## darkzero (May 27, 2008)

easilyled said:


> Add me to your list of admirers.
> Perfect soldering and clean, clean work. :bow:


 
Will do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Icarus (Jun 1, 2008)

:wow: beautiful piece Will! :twothumbs


----------



## lumafist (Jun 1, 2008)

"Woof...!!" number 2 this day.......:twothumbs



This is amazing stuff you built here William...!


----------



## Monkeyboab (Jun 1, 2008)

Fantastic wish I could make something similar.

Rob


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jun 4, 2008)

Both sammies look nice, nice, NICE!

Rather than complain in your BST thread about how much I'd like it, but can't afford it right now, I'll do it here!... lol. Some heavy expenses recently have me being _extremely_ selective in things that can even be properly justified these days. But that's temporary, and I'll be back with a vengence. :devil:

One thing I noticed about the Cree version is that the electrical vias near the corners are almost ground off, but not quite. Another 0.5mm or so would have them completely gone, 100% ensuring electrical isolation, thereby allowing the thinnest possible layer of AA.

Most Minimag sammies, especially the older ones, have not been heatsinked. The extra metal on these is a welcome addition. Very nice work, DZ!


----------



## darkzero (Jun 4, 2008)

Bimmerboy said:


> Both sammies look nice, nice, NICE!
> 
> Rather than complain in your BST thread about how much I'd like it, but can't afford it right now, I'll do it here!... lol. Some heavy expenses recently have me being _extremely_ selective in things that can even be properly justified these days. But that's temporary, and I'll be back with a vengence. :devil:
> 
> ...


 
No problem. I just got 10 more heatsinks so if you're ever interested in a build let me know. I'm going to build some flupic cree sandwiches next. Doesn't seem like anyone is really interested in sandwiches anymore though. Not even one hit on this cree sandwich that I have up for sale right now. 

I didn't want to cut more off the ceramic base then I had to.The cree is 100% electricaly isolated . I removed the entire positive side pad on the bottom before attaching the cree so there is no worry. I always like to use the least amount of thermal epoxy as possible. The emitter was actually making ground contact with the heatsink even before I connected the negative side.

Thanks fellas. :wave:


----------



## gunga (Jun 4, 2008)

Your sandwiches are beautiful, but I can see it being a hard sell these days.

For similar money, new Fenix's etc can be purchased. 
But man, for a minmag mod, these are sooooo nice.
Ugh, want one...


----------



## darkzero (Jun 4, 2008)

gunga said:


> Your sandwiches are beautiful, but I can see it being a hard sell these days.
> 
> For similar money, new Fenix's etc can be purchased.
> But man, for a minmag mod, these are sooooo nice.
> Ugh, want one...


 
Very true, I really didn't think about it. I really just love building stuff like this. I build so many that I end up with too many. I guess I'll just drop another $10 a take a bit of a loss. Lower than that I guess I will just have to keep them. Thank you for pointing that out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Swagg (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey DZ, that new one looks awesome. I would love to buy it but I'll have to wait for awhile.

The original GD917 pictured on the right is like one I bought from him and it is bright! I had to use it at a wedding and someone actually said "man that light is too bright" so needless to say I really like it.


----------



## qip (Jun 4, 2008)

nevermind i see sale thread


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jun 5, 2008)

D..d..did you say flupic?! oo: 

Depending on the UI (will have to refresh my memory on it), something like that something like that could potentially replace my long-cherished Lux III POP 2.25.

More drool. 

You'll be hearing from me at some point for sure. Thanks for offering these!


----------



## darkzero (Jul 4, 2008)

Bimmerboy said:


> D..d..did you say flupic?! oo:


 
Added Flupic sandwich pics to original post.


----------



## Nos (Jul 4, 2008)

your work just looks amazing  :twothumbs well done

hmmmmmmmmm.  im interested how the tint of a U2SWO will look compared to the R2 WG


----------



## jupello (Jul 28, 2008)

WOW, these things look great! :twothumbs
I was looking for information on minimag led upgrades and accidentally found my way in this thread.
Why cant the commercial manufacturers do minimag upgrades like this?
Please sell your design to some Chinese factory that could then mass produce these great upgrades for everyone to have at low prices! :naughty:


----------



## Furrballz (Aug 2, 2008)

DZ, Please add me to your list too if you're going to market these! Beautiful piece of work! :twothumbs


----------



## CM (Aug 2, 2008)

Just found this thread. Those sandwiches look flawless. :thumbsup: I build all of my own sandwiches but I'd love to have one of these as a "reference" and example to show others what custom modders are capable of. PM me if you care to disclose how much one of these cost.

How did you sputter the IMS20 reflector?


----------



## darkzero (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't have a list going for these. Seems like many people are not interested in Sandwiches anymore since most people would rather go out and buy a Fenix or something for roughly the same price. It's understandable. I've sold a few but I won't be building anymore to put on B/S/T.

I have a number of these heatsinks left & can build them upon request though in any configuration. NG, GD, SOB, Flupic, Piglet, etc.

Cheers,


----------



## darkzero (Aug 2, 2008)

CM said:


> Just found this thread. Those sandwiches look flawless. :thumbsup: I build all of my own sandwiches but I'd love to have one of these as a "reference" and example to show others what custom modders are capable of. PM me if you care to disclose how much one of these cost.
> 
> How did you sputter the IMS20 reflector?


 
Thank you CM. I was asking $60 for these. That's considerably fair since Wayne sells Seoul sandwiches for $60 & these require a lot more work to make, especially the Cree ones. I think the lowest I've sold one for was $50 but it's really not worth it the time I spent on these. 

Aside from the raised pedastal on these, they're the same dimensions as a standard sandwich, 17mm in height.

I modified the IMS20 for the Cree first before sputtering. I sputter it the same way I did these & these.


----------



## CM (Aug 2, 2008)

darkzero said:


> Thank you CM. I was asking $60 for these. That's considerably fair since Wayne sells Seoul sandwiches for $60 & these require a lot more work to make, especially the Cree ones. I think the lowest I've sold one for was $50 but it's really not worth it the time I spent on these.
> 
> Aside from the raised pedastal on these, they're the same dimensions as a standard sandwich, 17mm in height.
> 
> I modified the IMS20 for the Cree first before sputtering. I sputter it the same way I did these & these.



Thanks, that's actually what i would have guessed on the price. I've built one Cree myself and the amount of time I spent on it was not worth what a lot of people are willing to pay with the availability of cheap lights. I consider sandwich making a "lost art" but that's OK, that just shows progress with LED flashlights.


----------



## beetleguise (Aug 2, 2008)

*MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm, Sandwhiches. *I NEED one darkzero. I have a 2 aa mini doing nothing.:thumbsup:


----------



## RayO (Oct 25, 2008)

Darkzero.....Can you tell me where you purchased the heatsinks for the Sandwiches. I have a few FluPics I'd like to build. Thanks, and let me say it takes lots of talent and a steady hand for such beautiful work with those sandwiches :twothumbs.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 25, 2008)

RayO said:


> Darkzero.....Can you tell me where you purchased the heatsinks for the Sandwiches. I have a few FluPics I'd like to build. Thanks, and let me say it takes lots of talent and a steady hand for such beautiful work with those sandwiches :twothumbs.


 

They were custom made. I still have a couple. PM me if you are interested. Thanks.


----------



## RayO (Oct 26, 2008)

Darkzero.....PM sent :twothumbs.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Oct 26, 2008)

I may have been too slow on the draw here. Coming up on 5 months since posting in this thread, and just yesterday, I was thinking I'd better get on this soon before availability is no more.

I still love my aging, cgpeanut/djpark POP 2.25, but it is quite outgunned by much of what I have now. The handsome (and expensive!), custom FM host has really begun to scream for something brighter.

Will - Are you still able to build one more sammie, or have all heatsinks now been spoken for?

Edit: Specifically, I'd be interested in the SSC version, as it would be much more compatible with the Auroralite Lux reflector (provides tighter hotspot than IMS20).


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 26, 2008)

Bimmerboy said:


> Edit: Specifically, I'd be interested in the SSC version, as it would be much more compatible with the Auroralite Lux reflector (provides tighter hotspot than IMS20).



If not, the Cree is quite a thrower in the IMS20.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Oct 26, 2008)

Nitroz said:


> If not, the Cree is quite a thrower in the IMS20.



Interesting. I had no idea. Thanks for the info, Nitroz!

BTW, how's the spill?


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 26, 2008)

Bimmerboy said:


> Interesting. I had no idea. Thanks for the info, Nitroz!
> 
> BTW, how's the spill?



It has a little spill. Here is a Nuwaii q3 that I modded with an IMS20 vs stock reflector.http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=1686448&postcount=1

That was with a P3 Cree.


----------



## Andde (Jul 22, 2009)

R2-WG Flupic Sandwich,

that'd be very nice in dark finnish nights to light my way.. in minimag 2aa. 
Hope you have 1 left in bottom drawer


----------

